# Missouri Mushroom Blog



## vibrantenergies (Apr 14, 2013)

Hey all you fellow fungophiles! I just posted a blog entry about my mushroom season this summer and fall and thought some might want to check it out! Our blog isn't usually fungal focused, but I wanted to show off my hobby to our friends and family. Be sure and check out our other blog entries which document the construction of our straw bale house and other aspects of our sustainable lifestyle. I hope you enjoy and comments are welcome and encouraged!


----------



## vibrantenergies (Apr 14, 2013)

HMMM....

I guess a link would help  !!

http://vibrantenergies.wordpress.com/2013/10/17/fun-with-fungus/


----------



## shroominsara (Oct 18, 2012)

I enjoyed reading your post and seeing your pictures!


----------



## kc rm hunter (Oct 17, 2012)

Me too Vibrant energies


----------



## vibrantenergies (Apr 14, 2013)

Thank you Sara and KC! I'm glad you enjoyed it!


----------

